# Housing can get so frustrating!



## Aurora (Jul 5, 2013)

*DISCLAIMER*I still love this game, don't get me wrong, but sometimes my mind is blown by how stupid certain things are when it comes to housing! Does anyone else feel my frustration?**

I just reset my town. Why? Because I had a bridge next to my house and I wanted to move it over an inch, so I demolished it. Next day I ask Isabelle to build a bridge in almost the same spot, she can't. I try the original spot... she says no, I try all around that area of the river, nope. So there was no easy way for me to get around town without that bridge, so I reset.

So I'm with Nook searching for a new spot for my house, and I find the perfect spot but he can't build there because of a rock, so I just settle with a less appealing location. Then later on, I go back to that rock with a shovel and hit it... and it smashes into pieces leaving a nice open space. REALLY, GAME? REALLY? I mean if it was a permanent rock then yeah sure but it wasn't! I could have had that perfect spot! Argh!

Once again, I love this game very much... but isn't that just my luck to have those situations happen haha


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 5, 2013)

This actually made me laugh, sorry. :3
At least you find a new spot to build your house and you'll grow to love it!


----------



## Aurora (Jul 5, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> This actually made me laugh, sorry. :3
> At least you find a new spot to build your house and you'll grow to love it!


 I actually laughed too. I mean, my luck... it just isn't there today lol. Glad someone else can get some humor out of this.


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jul 5, 2013)

HahahahahahahahaHAAAAA!!! Oh man, I'm sorry but that's way too funny.  Unfortunate, but funny! I hope you can get your housing location all figured out and be happy with it. And thanks for a laugh.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 5, 2013)

There's a rock next to my house and I was hoping it would be a gem rock because there was another rock literally inches away. Alas, it was not. But I don't really mind the rock though.


----------



## Aurora (Jul 5, 2013)

eyeplaybass said:


> HahahahahahahahaHAAAAA!!! Oh man, I'm sorry but that's way too funny.  Unfortunate, but funny! I hope you can get your housing location all figured out and be happy with it. And thanks for a laugh.


Haha yeah! But sometimes I mean honestly... Isabelle, I want to smack her with a net. Like GIRL did you NOT JUST SEE A BRIDGE THERE YESTERDAY? Why can't there be one TODAY?! You aren't even MAYOR let me make the decisions and choose whether the location works or not I mean YOU'RE NOT A CONTRACTOR OKAY


----------



## ben_nyc (Jul 5, 2013)

Aurora, try, try again.  You'll find the right plot, map layout!  Yes, I agree- why not give us an option to alter any layout minimally?


----------



## Aurora (Jul 5, 2013)

LoveMcQueen said:


> There's a rock next to my house and I was hoping it would be a gem rock because there was another rock literally inches away. Alas, it was not. But I don't really mind the rock though.


 Yeah but at least you've got 2 rocks right there if you choose to search for the bell rock, which I do everyday.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ben_nyc said:


> Aurora, try, try again.  You'll find the right plot, map layout!  Yes, I agree- why not give us an option to alter any layout minimally?



Right?! I still settled with my layout despite the rock catastrophe. I just have to... rebuild the bridges... but I'm going to be so freaking careful about it oh my god so careful.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 5, 2013)

Aurora said:


> Yeah but at least you've got 2 rocks right there if you choose to search for the bell rock, which I do everyday.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



The other rock turned out to be the gem rock. Just not the one next to my house.


----------



## Aurora (Jul 5, 2013)

LoveMcQueen said:


> The other rock turned out to be the gem rock. Just not the one next to my house.


Oooh I see! Those sneaky sneaky rocks!


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 5, 2013)

Yeah, I actually have a rock in the way of planned bushes, and now I have to place flowers there in place of the bushes, and aargh.

My other rocks are fine, could deal without them, but they're fine.


----------



## Hayate (Jul 5, 2013)

Nothing but trouble for you today eh.


----------



## Ritsukachu (Jul 5, 2013)

What I don't get is if they can bulldoze trees, and make buildings happen over night why can they not move a rock? xD


----------



## Hayate (Jul 5, 2013)

I don't see why we couldn't draw the map, and just have some set rules, like 60 squares of river, 5 spaces all around rocks (so no rocks right next to each other, a minimum amount of beach etc...


----------



## Gera (Jul 5, 2013)

Those rocks... today I was planting fruit trees around the the plaza to make a nice tree barrier, but no, Mr. Rock decided to build his  house in the perfect spot for a tree.


----------



## Cazqui (Jul 5, 2013)

I hate my town too mainly because I hate almost all my villagers.


----------



## ben_nyc (Jul 5, 2013)

Glaceon said:


> I don't see why we couldn't draw the map, and just have some set rules, like 60 squares of river, 5 spaces all around rocks (so no rocks right next to each other, a minimum amount of beach etc...



Exactly.  Minimum restrictions on the # of rocks, the length of the river, starting trees, ponds, etc...  Such a lemon system.


----------



## Aurora (Jul 5, 2013)

Yeahhh my map has started bugging me. Now that my house is out of place, the river takes forever to get around. I don't even care about holding items anymore I'm starting from scratch


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jul 5, 2013)

I agree the rocks are annoying sometimes. I had a place I wanted to build my cafe, but a rock was in the way. I found a decent alternative, but still. One or two of my rocks are sitting in places that would be perfect for building lots of things.


----------



## Kluke (Jul 5, 2013)

If you need any help, with fruits and such, ask me!


----------



## Mirror (Jul 5, 2013)

Well, if you'd like you can always get a second villager and build their house there! Then at least it wouldn't totally go to waste.


----------



## Majorasmask (Jul 5, 2013)

Wait until a villager puts their house right in front of yours and refuses to move out!


----------



## Demeter (Jul 5, 2013)

I also have reset twice because I couldn't build a bridge near my home. This time I took that into consideration when choosing my spot. Also the commute to and from areas


----------



## C0mput3r (Jul 6, 2013)

Did you happen to post on the animal crossing subreddit about your problem because I read the exact same story only with pictures on the subreddit. 

I know the feeling too. I started on release day and made my town then decided to restart a week later because for some random reason all villagers moving in decided to build their houses all around me leaving 70% of my town empty.


----------



## Oriana (Jul 6, 2013)

A similar situation happened to me as well, except I was too stubborn to reset. 
My house is right by where the river meets the waterfall (the sunset looks lovely from that spot) and I had a cobblestone bridge right beside my house when I first moved in. One day, Chow requested the wooden bridge project, which I adored. I chose to demolish both of my cobblestone bridges in order to build some wooden ones because I'd hate to have mismatched bridges. When I went to put my wooden bridge where my cobblestone bridge had been, Isabelle said it was too close to my house. I almost panicked and reset my game, but then I chose a location slightly farther away from my house. It's a tad less convenient but I still get to have my pretty view. <3
Now that I've shared my story, let me apologize to you in regards to your rotten luck! Hopefully your new town will be everything your old town was and more.


----------



## Mia (Jul 6, 2013)

Isabelle and her pickiness kills me some time. Why are you asking me where I want to put something if you'll find some little problem all the time?


----------



## Bubble Pop (Jul 6, 2013)

Isabelle is very picky but in some cases don't give up. Quite a few times now I have just repositioned myself very slightly and she's says it's OK.


----------



## Kiwi (Jul 6, 2013)

Yes, right? x.x I've been in similiar situations... wanted to place my house in the top left corner next to the town plaza... too close! -Reset- I find the map layout again... and now there's a rock in that exact spot! -Reset-
So frustrating.
I'm sorry this happened to you aswell :<

However... I got so lucky with my current map layout. This time, I placed my house near the beach and next to the waterfall. No problems. Then I wanted to build a bridge right next to my house.... I didn't even think it would work, since my house is so close and the lake is like two steps away aswell... but. it. did! o_o
Same thing happened with my second bridge. I wanted to place it in the top right corner next to the other waterfall, where three villagers cramped the place at that time. ...I managed to find *1* spot where it worked. I danced. xD


----------



## Aurora (Jul 6, 2013)

C0mput3r said:


> Did you happen to post on the animal crossing subreddit about your problem because I read the exact same story only with pictures on the subreddit.
> 
> I know the feeling too. I started on release day and made my town then decided to restart a week later because for some random reason all villagers moving in decided to build their houses all around me leaving 70% of my town empty.


No that wasn't me. I've never used Reddit but you should show me! That sounds hilarious!


----------



## Feraligator (Jul 6, 2013)

I hate rocks! They can completely ruin the landscaping of your town.
But they are useful for money and ores though.


----------



## AL64 (Jul 6, 2013)

Bridges are way too annoying. Even 8 blocks away from houses, sometimes it's still too close.
I had to let Hamsuke (my second favorite villager) go away just to have a second bridge. Any other places would have been totally useless I had to.


----------



## unravel (Jul 14, 2013)

Nintendo trolling kids since 1990's xD


----------



## WonderK (Jul 14, 2013)

I feel your pain. The one aspect I mostly hate about this game is how villagers can literally move anywhere they want. They can even move onto your paths or into a garden bed you made.


----------



## Rorelorelei (Jul 14, 2013)

I had a bridge issue today. I had a bridge demolished, went to put it back in and it was always too close to Vesta's house. It's 4 spaces away. There's a bridge 3 spaces behind my house. I don't understand it at all. I'm actually really frustrated because it's refusing to let me put a nearly identical project in the exact same spot there was one the day before. That bridge was there before Vesta moved in, so the game spawned her house that close to a bridge, but the game won't let me put a bridge back there? It's quite frustrating because my Re-tail isn't very close to the beach and it was the bridge I used to get there. I managed to find a decent place to put a third bridge but I had to redo quite a few paths and have two bridges  within a pretty short distance. If my cafe hadn't been right there I could've gotten it in a better place, but yeah. Some of the mechanics for building placement in this game make absolutely no sense.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Jul 30, 2013)

One time that happened to me! I wanted to build a bridge and I found a great spot. Isabelle said there was a rock on the other side of the river, so I went with a less appealing spot, though I didn't remember having a rock near a river.
Later, I hit the rock. It fell apart and inside was a gem...


----------



## Twisk (Jul 30, 2013)

I had the same problem with demolishing and re-building a bridge in my town. The original bridge in my town was near the waterfall, and I also built a character's house by the waterfall -- just one space away from the bridge, and it let me do that. I decided to demolish my original bridge and move it two spaces up, but Isabelle said it was too close to a resident's house, even though it used to be even closer to the house! I ended up having to build the bridge in a different place than I originally planned...

So be careful when demolishing and re-building bridges; you might not be able to get it in the spot you were hoping for. And it seems the game is less picky about building houses than it is about building bridges, so it's best to build the bridge first (if possible) and _then_ build the house.

I find the rocks extremely annoying as well. I don't see why we can't "demolish" a rock or two. -_- There's one in my town that's in an especially bad place, where I was planning to put an elaborate garden of bushes and toparies. I'm considering starting up a new town just because of my rock issues, but I dunno, it's possible that pretty much every town will have some annoying rocks, so I should probably just try to work around the ones I have.


----------



## Ade4265 (Jul 30, 2013)

Apparently, I can put a bench close to a bridge but I can't put a bridge close to a bench.
(same places, different order) WTF Nintendo!?
I had to demolish the bench, build the bridge and then build the bench.


----------



## Lunaera (Jan 1, 2014)

I have learned to get the bridges placed down first, or villagers houses will eventually ruin the bridging placement I want. It's happened far too many times.

after edit: I don't even know how I came across this thread, but I didn't realize it was so old. Don't stone me! /wanders off


----------



## JellyBeans (Jan 1, 2014)

I had the same problem with a rock. I saw the perfect spot, there was a rock just in front of it. I though "i can learn to deal with that." then i hit it with a rock and it demolishes. Great! c:


----------



## Improv (Jan 1, 2014)

LOOOL I was legit just talking about this happening to me before;

Swurve: The ore rock was in a spot in one of the maps I was checking out that I wanted my house to go because

Swurve: yes

Swurve: but mine wouldn't let me place because it was in a little cove

Swurve: and i was like are you even serious


----------



## Gummysaur (Jan 1, 2014)

I chose this nice little spot near retail, next to the river. Then, practically every single villager who moved in moved in near my house -.- I got most of them to move out, so town is much more balanced now


----------



## LovelySweetDream (Jan 16, 2014)

One time Wendy, who's a sheep, and I were standing next to a new house plot and she said something about wanting our new neighbor to be fun because our town didn't need any more no fun animals...I check the plot....It's for Chief's house...Irony, not only is he a cranky personality he's also a wolf.


----------



## nacy (Jan 16, 2014)

when i got the suspension bridge project i wanted to demolish the original cobblestone one to make all of my bridges the same type, and when i did, i had to demolish not one but two! pwps because they were "in the way", it was so god damn frustrating


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Jan 17, 2014)

Aurora said:


> Haha yeah! But sometimes I mean honestly... Isabelle, I want to smack her with a net. Like GIRL did you NOT JUST SEE A BRIDGE THERE YESTERDAY? Why can't there be one TODAY?! You aren't even MAYOR let me make the decisions and choose whether the location works or not I mean YOU'RE NOT A CONTRACTOR OKAY



Say what? She is the most non flexible secretary and seriously dude, get out of the town hall and stop being a workaholic inside that small space! I hope she will have one off day(maybe sunday) coz I feel she being caved too long inside that she does not see what happen out there eg:ur bridge case.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And also, the game trolling u LOLOLOLOL

- - - Post Merge - - -



LovelySweetDream said:


> One time Wendy, who's a sheep, and I were standing next to a new house plot and she said something about wanting our new neighbor to be fun because our town didn't need any more no fun animals...I check the plot....It's for Chief's house...Irony, not only is he a cranky personality he's also a wolf.



I encounter one funny case where my town has full 10 villagers but most of them keep bugging me about how some new villager should move in...==


----------



## panzerattack (Jan 17, 2014)

Isabelle is a control freak cow, I love how at the start of the game she's like "oh you can't put any old ordinance in cos that would make you a dictator! Here is a list I have complied that you can choose from!" UH BISH THAT MAKES YOU A DICTATOR. YOU'RE NOT EVEN THE MAYOR GD.


----------



## HoennMaster (Jan 17, 2014)

I don't know if it is true or not, but I've heard on other sites that you can't build a new PWP in the same place an older one was in until the day after it is demolished.


----------



## Albin Xavier (Mar 20, 2014)

When I made my town I had the stupid idea of putting my house right next to the town hall.  Now I can't decorate either.  But, at least I'm close to the town hall and retail!  (And it isn't that far to the square and main street, as my house is in the middle of my town)


----------



## reikya (Mar 21, 2014)

I had the same problem, I had to move my house a bit because of a rock then found out if was the gem rock.. grrrr. Was considering restarting but ended up learning to live with it lol. But I definitely understand the pain!


----------



## sweaterpixels (Mar 21, 2014)

After reading these, I'm very glad about my bridge location!
I placed my mayor's house by a bridge and just across the bridge was town hall. It was nice... except that it was one tile higher than it should. So once I demolished it, I went to go put in a suspension bridge in the correct position and. It worked. I'm so sorry for everyone who has such terrible luck.


----------

